# "Rocker/Bodybuilder"



## Motorhead72 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, what's up...I'm a newbie and this is my 1st post. I've been bodybuilding & personal training for several years. I guess I'm what you might call a "Rocker/Bodybuilder", as my screen name would imply...5'9" 195, 12% bf right now. Look forward to discussing our "common interests" & getting to know the members. Out for now.
Motorhead72


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

Rock on and welcome to IM


----------



## Motorhead72 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Banned?*

Thanks Bro. Nice gallery ...so what's this "Banned" thing all about? I guess I'm new and I don't get it...you're an Elite Member but you're banned 


			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Rock on and welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2006)

Motorhead72 welcome to IM!


----------



## TBAR (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Motorhead72 (Jun 7, 2006)

*yesterday's post*



			
				TBAR said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM!!


Thanks Bro. Check out my post from yesterday "clomid w/ cycle"??? and let me know what you think.


----------

